
Send SMS to any US carrier without Twilio - mraza007
https://muhammadraza.me/2018/sending-sms-using-python/
======
montroser
This is from 2018.

Useful if you happen to know the carrier (like, if you're sending sms alerts
to your own phone). Not as interesting though, if all you have is a given
user's phone number, if I understand.

~~~
mraza007
Agreed you can try it on others too if you know there carrier and you can even
find out

